# Late - Grain?



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

Hi Guys,

First post outside of intro forum.

I have a question regarding latex. I've been purchasing them in sheets and noticed there is a 'grain' to it. You can see it under the blue arrows.










I've been cutting my bands vertically as show in red.

Does it make a difference in which direction I cut my bands?

Sorry, can't seem to figure out how to change the thread title.

-ShootnCoastie


----------



## Jmart432 (Dec 31, 2014)

I wouldn't be worried about it unless your bands have been snapping where the 'grain' is. My guess is that it is just a mark from manufacturing.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

No grain. Just marks as already mentioned.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I have noticed the grain too and have and still do mark my bands with the purpose to continue noting any differences in longevity and the way the tear happens as the bands tear as they are at the end of their life.

One thing I have noticed is that when the grain is the long way, at least on one batch of latex, when the band started to tear at the pouch the bands tore more often the long way than across the width.


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks for your input Rayshot. I haven't gotten to a point where a latex band has failed yet, I've just replaced them when they start to appear worn. So far I've only created band sets cut across the 'grain', haven't tried making any cutting in the other direction. When I first started out with latex bands, the vendor purchased band sets seemed to have been cut in the same fashion.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I wonder if they could be seams, like on large rubber bands


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Marks or some sort of "grain"... it does _seem_ to last longer when cut long ways instead of crossways..


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

Bill Hays said:


> Marks or some sort of "grain"... it does seem to last longer when cut long ways instead of crossways..


I'll cut a section off and make some band sets cut length wise and give it a try.

On a side note, Bill received my G10 Pocket Hathcock couple of weeks before Christmas. Awesome slingshot, one of my favorite shooters!


----------

